# Damn HF shipping is expensive!



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

Went to order the HF DC for $139 and they want to charge me $235 for shipping! I may have to bitebthe bullet and just order it for a total of $374.... what a rip off... even though I am in Hawaii I am Damn sure parcel post costs way less than that!


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

PapaPont said:


> Went to order the HF DC for $139 and they want to charge me $235 for shipping! I may have to bitebthe bullet and just order it for a total of $374.... what a rip off... even though I am in Hawaii I am Damn sure parcel post costs way less than that!


 
My guess is because of the weight. It's a pretty heavy item.


----------



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

I still don't think it costs that much .... I tried placing an order for 3 blast gates and some straight connectors and elbows and they wanted $56 for shipping :/


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

PapaPont said:


> I still don't think it costs that much .... I tried placing an order for 3 blast gates and some straight connectors and elbows and they wanted $56 for shipping :/


 
It has to be because of shipping rates to Hawaii. I'm sure the air freight rates are much higher than to mainland locations. That sounds like an awful lot for blast gates and connectors though, even to Hawaii.


----------



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah and that's the problem is that it isn't being sent by air.... they are sending it by barge and it will take over a month to get here. I could see that price if it was being sent UPS 2nd day air, but they are using some other freight company that I never heard of


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

For 374 you might as well just buy a Delta or Jet locally. Do you have any woodworking stores or vendors in Hawaii?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Or check here http://www.grizzly.com/home.aspx , see what shipping would be. No doubt you will get a better product than from HF, maybe for less $$$.




.


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Living in Alaska I have given up on buying large items that have to be shipped here. It costs more than just buying the expensive stuff locally. It sucks but that's the way it is.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I would certainly price shop including shipping. You may be pleasantly surprised at Grizzly...

Honestly, due to your location, you may be better off if you can find a retailer locally and just bite the bullet, possibly grab a better DC in the process.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Shop around before you spend that much for that DC....value has always been HF DC's claim to fame, which they've promptly deprived you of. 

Grizzly, Jet, Delta, JDS, Shop Fox, Penn State and many others have excellent DC units that might be very competitive as you approach the $300-$400 mark. You can disregard most of the CFM claims...check the impeller size and the true HP for some guidance to potential air flow.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if Amazon offers their Free Super Saver Shipping, but if they do, I would grab a Delta 50-760 instead of the HF going through Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-50-760-1-5HP-Vertical-Collector/dp/B00078V9KA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304018947&sr=8-1


----------



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't find anywhere on my island that sells dust collectors Oahu has a woodcraft store and they have some DC's in stock and are willing to ship to me.... they said that shipping would be about $50 sooooo can you guys help me pick a model from woodcraft? I know they have the Rikon 2hp in stock and their price is $329, would that be good?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That Rikon should work well....12" impeller, 5 micron bag, 16 amp motor. How's the electrical circuit that it will be running on?

You could always do something with two-stage setup hooked to a shop vac as a stop gap until you're certain what you want to do for DC. 
They're not ideal, but they work...


----------



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah I think I will go with that Rikon.... my friend just hooked up my newboutlets yesterday and the dc will be.in my closet with a 20 amp outlet and he also put a on/off switch on the outside of my wall and then another on/off switch on my other garage wall, so I can turn the dust collector on and off a little easier.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

knotscott said:


>


If you have any questions about that pictured setup, PM me. That's mine. I have since unstacked them and put them under the table saw extension wing... But it works pretty well for what it does...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dbhost said:


> If you have any questions about that pictured setup, PM me. That's mine. I have since unstacked them and put them under the table saw extension wing... But it works pretty well for what it does...


Who knew?! :laughing: Honest to God, I Googled two stage shop vac Dc's and came up with those 3 pics randomly. (nice job! :thumbsup

p.s. Can I use it for my Craigslist ad? :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

PapaPont said:


> Yeah and that's the problem is that it isn't being sent by air.... they are sending it by barge and it will take over a month to get here. I could see that price if it was being sent UPS 2nd day air, but they are using some other freight company that I never heard of


Lol... Probably straight from China! hahaha

~tom


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Lol... Probably straight from China! hahaha
> 
> ~tom


 
Yep. More than likely right alongside the Grizzley's and Jet's that are made there too (and who knows who ele's are made there).


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

If you're going to have to spend that much on a dust collector plus shipping, I would make it worth it and go with a system that's more reliable, like a delta, grizzly, or a jet. HF stuff has been known to crap out sooner than other items. Even though the HF dust collector has fairly good reviews, If It was my money, I would spend a little bit more, and get a better product, if you're going to end up spending more money anyways for shipping costs.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I just looked at the Grizzly site. I didn't see any shipping surcharge for Hawaii. 

DUNNO

Maybe I just missed it. I would give them a call before shipping anything from HF.


----------



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I did call grizzly yesterday and they said they had to get a quote for the shipping.... I found a Woodcraft store on another island, so I ordered the Rikon 2hp Dc, some hoses and a few other small stuff for the DC and I spent a little under $500.


----------

